# ACTH stimulation test



## michelleuhl (Sep 30, 2010)

have a physician doing cotrosyn stimulation testing on a patient and have never even heard of this test.  any idea where to find this cpt/hcpcs code?  thanks in advance!!


----------



## nparmele (Oct 27, 2010)

The ACTH stimulation panel as 3 code options
80400 is for adrenal insufficiency
80402 is for 21 hydroxylase deficiency
80406 is for 3 beta-hydroxydehydrogenase deficiency


----------



## edisto615 (Jun 4, 2019)

We are administering the Cosyntropin via IV then drawing blood at intervals.  Pt is with the IV in our provider office for 1 hour.  The blood is sent to a lab for testing.
The Cosyntropin is supplied thru Specialty Pharmacy.  For my provider's part of the billing....96374 just doesn't seem correct to me but when I look at 96360, the CPT book says for Hydration.
Can anyone clear this up for me, please?  Thanks.


----------



## smanning52 (Oct 24, 2019)

edisto615 said:


> We are administering the Cosyntropin via IV then drawing blood at intervals.  Pt is with the IV in our provider office for 1 hour.  The blood is sent to a lab for testing.
> The Cosyntropin is supplied thru Specialty Pharmacy.  For my provider's part of the billing....96374 just doesn't seem correct to me but when I look at 96360, the CPT book says for Hydration.
> Can anyone clear this up for me, please?  Thanks.



Is it infused for more than 15 min? We see this quite a bit, and I have known this to be given as an IV PUSH. If so, then 96374 is the correct code for the administration of the cosyntropin. 
The hydration is given only to support the cosyn iv admin, it isn't billable.


----------

